# Char-Griller Duo



## pigcicles (May 30, 2007)

I stopped by Academy Sports the other day and saw the Char-Griller Duo sitting there. I was wondering if anyone has seen one of these in action? It is a gas grill on the left and charcoal on the right. It needs some mods and is set up already to accept the SFB. I read some posts I found on a search for it on other sites and they seem to like it. 

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pag...262-40521-5051

http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/v...77d8008d338041

Just thinking ahead for Pappy's Day.

Keep Smokin


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2007)

I've seen that a lot on the other site but they dont sell them up north yet, looks like a nice combo cooker though


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

That sounds alot like what I have been trying to build except my has a firebox already and two grates. Dang that's cheaper than I can fiish mine for!


----------



## triple b (May 30, 2007)

Looks cool.
Like having the best of both worlds.
But I wonder..........................
Be interesting to find out.


----------



## gofish (May 31, 2007)

Thats the first look at one for me.  It was mentioned on this forum over the winter (...I believe...) but I couldnt find it on the Chargriller site.  that looks awsome with the SFB added on.  It would be great if the two lids could be 'opened up' so that the smoke could enter the cooking chamber of the propane side as well.  I need more rack space on my regular CharGriller as it is, no way I could go with less.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 31, 2007)

Yes, my thoughts exactly. I barely have enough room as it is... cutting the smokin' area down is a big no-no! I haven't seen them around these parts to get an actual feel for the dimensions. Now if they offered up that combo using the Outlaw as a platform, then I'd really be interested!


----------



## scpatterson` (May 31, 2007)

I looked at 1 of these myself and even as a newbie I felt like the smoke side was too small. Otherwise it looke dlike a good unit.....


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 20, 2007)

After mentioning that I'd wouldn't mind getting one to the wife, she got it for me for father's day. I put the SFB on it also, so it takes up some length space. I would like for it to have a shelf on the front, but might make it a reach to get to the food.

I have it seasoning right now and I'm planning on ribs tomorrow to see how it puts out. Hopefully I won't be disappointed in the space. But I can see making a cut out to tie the two chambers together if need be. I always have the GOSM if I need more smoker space and it's easy enough to fire up and watch.

I'll bring pics when I do the ribs.

Keep Smokin


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say your one lucky dad!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As i said before, heard a lot of great things on the other forum but have not seen one yet. Just think, smokin chicken on one side and crispin it up on the other
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Look very forward to your report and pics of your new baby!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 21, 2007)

I eyeballed one at Sutherland's today. Interesting. Neat.
PC, make sure you give us the long & straight on this thing. I trust your evaluation.
Also, what is the cost of the SFB?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

I remember posting links about this a few weeks ago I think for a newbie that was looking for one. I haven't seen it yet, but I didn't know the sides were separated. 

Keep us posted Piggie!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new smoker PC. Be sure and give us the low down after tomorrows smoke. We're gonna need some rib pics too ya know.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

I wasn't able to get the new smoker fired up today... but tomorrow morning bright and early it's going to work with a couple fatty's for breakfast, ribs for lunch, and brisket goes into the GOSM for a birthday dinner... might even go at it the SmokyOky Wunnerful Way..

More in a few hours


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 22, 2007)

They don't show the Duo or list it on the Char-Griller website, but they have a cover for it on the site.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's a start on the pics. More on how it performs later.

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0565.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0564.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0563.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0562.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0561.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0560.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0558.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0557.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0556.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/PICT0555.jpg


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

Links to slide shows

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/?action=view&current=929beb15.pbw

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/?action=view&current=ef51a5ce.pbw


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, she's real purdy PC... Thanks for the pix!

Looking at the size ratio between the SFB and the smoking chamber, you shouldn't have any trouble getting that baby up to temp... Keep us posted on its performance.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

Right now, with the charcoal pan flipped over for a baffle, the CharGriller thermometer says 220Âº and my probe show the temp at the grate to be 208Âº. Not quite as warm as I would like it to be but not too bad.

I started off with one chimney of unlit coals in the firebox and one chimney of lit coals on top of that. I'm using a combination of cherry and hickory for the smoke.

More later.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

A few early pics as I go...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

My CG thermometer was never as accurate as that! Now it won't go over 150...

When I flipped my charcoal pan, it definitely helped even out the temps across the grates, but it also took more fuel to get the temps up at the grates. After I installed the permanent baffle, I eliminated the pan altogether. Now it is easier to get the surface temps I want, plus they are very even from end to end.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

Fatties and crackers for breakfast MMMmmmm


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice smoke ring on those patties!!
YumYum!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Awww PC, yer killin' me here! I'm starvin' and that food looks wunnerful!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 22, 2007)

Well lunch is way over and the CharGriller Duo performed well... even though I haven't been smoking with charcoal I was able to control the temps, which ran from 215Âº to 250Âº.

In my opinion I over cooked the ribs using the 3-2-1 method, but is a matter of learning the machine. The only real problem was that the rub I put together was too salty.

Over all I like the CharGriller and would recommend it to anyone looking for something they can grill on with gas or charcoal Plus can use as a smoker and turn out some fine Q.

The only real draw backs would be the lenght and weight of the unit doesn't make it very portable and the grate cooking area is a little small if it is your only means of smoking.

As with most any horizontal smoker there is a mod or two to make to make the temps run even. I just turned over the charcoal pan for now, but will probably put in a baffle to make the unit a little more efficient on fuel.

My Opinion is 4.3 Stars out of 5

Keep Smokin


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 22, 2007)

That's what SmokyOky said about the brisket.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats Piggy! 

That's a real nice looking smoker/cooker/coffee maker/ grill ya got there! Talk about All in One!

Nice looking ribs and fattys too!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2007)

It's got everything you need except a pool and acreage.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 23, 2007)

PC.... thats a nice lookin unit ya got there !! and that fatty looks tasty as well,  drool slurp wipe


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats PC, thanks for the update!


----------



## the king (Jun 23, 2007)

Now why'd they have to go and ruin a good thing?

Everybody knows Gas is for Grillin',  Charcoal & Wood is for barbecue! :)

Pete


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Piggy ... Been studying the pix of the Duo, is there two totally separate smokers mounted together on there or is there a wall between the two? It looks like two different ones from here ...

Gee that's a cool looking smoker


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 24, 2007)

Debi It is two units on one frame. The left is a gas grill the right is a charcoal grill / smoker with SFB added. I'm thinking down the road a bit I can pipe the two together and have twice the smoker room.

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Great minds think alike - that's why I asked!


----------



## duckfever (Sep 2, 2012)

My girlfriend bought me this unit for my birthday this spring!  I absolutely love it!!!  Does a great job smoking with the side fire box, took a bit of time to figure out temp controls, but am getting it figured out.  Awesome allround unit.  I can smoke on one side, and throw a burger on the propane side for a quick snack!  Would recommend it to anyone!!!


----------



## randy morgan (Sep 3, 2012)

I have had one of these for about two years. Winter time smoking is a bit harder to keep temps but summer time I have no problem keeping at about 215-225. 
I have smoked several 10-14 pound butts and full slabs of ribs. Get some hi temp caulking to seal around the stacks, put a baffle to keep the heat even across the grills. It's great to have the gas on the other side too! Great investment!


----------



## whittlinsam (Sep 3, 2012)

Lowes has them in south Texas, should have them other areas as well.    I have looked at them, they should be okay.


----------



## rata (Sep 5, 2012)

I got mine in 2009.

2010 Mods ...













PICT0044.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





 Added larger wheels.













PICT0045.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





Steering for portability especially when smoke is going and wind changed direction.













PICT0050.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





 Swing arm so it won't stick straight out













PICT0049.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





 Don't make fun of my welding, this was my first try.













PICT0046.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





 Dryer tube for smoke stack. Stove rope gasket around edge...can't see it to well.













PICT0047.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 4, 2012





 Baffles













PICT0048.JPG



__ rata
__ Sep 5, 2012





 Basket. Made it from an old grocery cart.

2011 had to repair the flame shield brackets on the gas side...they rusted...No pics

2012 ... From my post on another link .....

I was wondering about adding ceramic briquettes. Debated about doing this since this unit has the charcoal side. Once the flame shields rusted, I came up with mod. The materials were about the same price as ordering 3 new flame shield from Char-Griller. Would have been cheaper and easier if I had made just one large basket but I liked keeping it modular and besides I really need practice welding.













rustedFlameShield.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





Rusted Flame Shields. Not sure why they rusted so bad.













rustedFlameShield2.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 This and the brackets (last year) are the only things that needed replacing because of rust.













material-used.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Material Used.













basic-frame.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Basic frame.













add_grate.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 A smaller flame shield with grate.













first-basket.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 First basket.













three-baskets.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Done. Just need to season the baskets.













Finished..jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Time will tell if it was worth it.


----------



## xxsmokin foolxx (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought the Duo a little over 2 years ago now.  I took the top rack and set the charcoal pan on it and suspended it from the side of the smoker to create a baffle.  My only issue with it was that the sfb rusted out in under 2 years even though it was completely covered when not in use.  Otherwise, that rig puts out some seriously good bbq.  You can see some of my videos I put on youtube with it in action @ kingofthabarbie on youtube.  Good luck with it, overall a really great choice


----------



## steves8388 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bought the duo last weekend and added the side fire box. Seasoned it and cooked to racks of ribs in the smoker. They turned out great. Added lump charcoal two times in 4 hours. Temp was held between 225 and 250 with no problem. My girlfriend wanted to be able to cook on the gas side and it has worked out very well hamburgers and brats all were great. So far a great unit


----------



## vertigo91 (Oct 26, 2012)

Got the Duo last month, and have done two Boston Butts, and totally love the smoker. My wife likes the ease of the grill side, but I am definitely preferring some low and slow Q!!


----------



## samuegill (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a great grill,you will love it . I had my CGD for 2 yrs. and love it. cook and smoke great.


----------



## beeboq (Oct 29, 2012)

Gotta love the duo.   Mine is rusted up pretty good.  Gonna clean it up, sand the rust , spray some oil on it and rebake it and see what happens.  Gonna order new grates as well.  Where it was kept over the summer got a lot of moisture.  Mold on the ceramic grates. Have not had that problem with steel grates.


----------



## steves8388 (Oct 29, 2012)

If your going to smoke on it plan on making some mods to it. The lid on the smoker side of mine has a bad gap. I had to use 1/2 inch round high temp insulation on mine. Also added 3 inch dryer hose to extend the stack down to the grate level. I really like it just had to make a few changes to it.


----------



## chris k (Nov 8, 2012)

We've have a Duo at work for about two years and I've ben pretty happy with it. I use the gas side most , but I've used the coal side as a smoker several times with pretty good results. The moveable fire rank is nice and is easy to move  with a fire in it with out burning yourself. The side burner works really well and is very handy for quick lighting of your charcoal chimney. I believe that there is an after-market smokebox attachment that can be purchased. The only complaints I would have about the grill is that it really needs some stronger hardware based on how heavy the grill is. If you move the grill around a lot it begns to wobble. Also the way the lid closes and the positioning of the top racks don't leave  a lot of vertical space on the grill so it's hard to cook things that need to stand up like beer can chicken. Overall, it does a pretty good job for the money. I've fed 60 people at a time with it with great success.


----------



## thegirlfriend (Nov 10, 2012)

The hubs got me one as an early anniversary present.  i love mine! he is not allowed to use the charcoal side, but is ok to use the gas side.  The charcoal side is big enough to do at least 3 racks of ribs easily. And i love it, looking forward to gettting the smoker box for xmas, then I can do more racks,  but i do just fine doing the offset smoking. for the money it is a great purchase. It is a great way to get started.  I have since bought an old fuel oil tank that i am turning into a huge smoker, hopng to do a whole pig on it.   Hope this helps.


----------



## alelover (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm smokin 2 butts on mine right now.


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 18, 2014)

today is the very first ever use of my grill

very disappointed

Im doing ribs as I trype this

I cant get the fire to go out in the smoker box! I started with regular coal in my chimney lighter I had a basket of lump coal in box

I poured lit coals over lump and added mesquite chunks

I cant get fore to go out! it bubbled my paint! I seasoned inside and outs on my grill before use! HELP


----------



## lemans (Jun 19, 2014)

I have mine since last July. 
 Made all the mods from this site on the smoker . On the propane side took out the heat shields put down a piece if expanded steel and poured a bag of ceramic briquettes 
On it and now I have a super even heat and once it's hot I lower the flames and maintain 
300 forever!
The smoker has a horizon convection plate and I just added a IQ 120 heat control 
  Wow. It's just a dream


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 19, 2014)

Lemans said:


> I have mine since last July.
> Made all the mods from this site on the smoker . On the propane side took out the heat shields put down a piece if expanded steel and poured a bag of ceramic briquettes
> On it and now I have a super even heat and once it's hot I lower the flames and maintain
> 300 forever!
> ...


post pics please


----------



## perry hiltz (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is my setup.  I've had one of these for four years now.  I modified mine to be a reverse flow.  You can see these mods in my youtube video.


----------



## kcurtis113 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just picked up my duo recently and I'm loving it so far. I bought the side smoker box and have had some problems with damaged parts but they're taking care of it for me and I just seasoned it tonight. I want to do a few of the mods to help seal up the side box more and start smoking! I have no clue what I'm doing but I'll figure it out


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

kcurtis113 said:


> I just picked up my duo recently and I'm loving it so far. I bought the side smoker box and have had some problems with damaged parts but they're taking care of it for me and I just seasoned it tonight. I want to do a few of the mods to help seal up the side box more and start smoking! I have no clue what I'm doing but I'll figure it out


Im with you man! I just got mine on Fathers day! (with SFB) Chargriller will take care of you! I had a bad smoker box and little stuff

their customer service is outstanding! I only had 1 smoke with mine! over cooked with temps! I have lots to learn! Town where Im at is soo small that i am ordering mods online (thermometers and 3" flex duct) considering a baffle from Horizon smokers 

IF i could only find a welder to make a basket for coals!


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

Lemans said:


> I have mine since last July.
> Made all the mods from this site on the smoker . On the propane side took out the heat shields put down a piece if expanded steel and poured a bag of ceramic briquettes
> On it and now I have a super even heat and once it's hot I lower the flames and maintain
> 300 forever!
> ...


do you leave the coal firegrate ashpan in when using convection plate?


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

Lemans said:


> I have mine since last July.
> Made all the mods from this site on the smoker . On the propane side took out the heat shields put down a piece if expanded steel and poured a bag of ceramic briquettes
> On it and now I have a super even heat and once it's hot I lower the flames and maintain
> 300 forever!
> ...


do you leave the coal firegrate ashpan in when using convection plate?


----------



## lemans (Jun 20, 2014)

No ash pan is long gone  like top rack


----------



## crscopenhagen (Jul 21, 2014)

I have the Chargriller Duo with SFB (Chargriller Trio) I love it. So far i have smoked 3 racks of Baby Back Ribs and a Pork Butt. With plans to smoke a 14+ Pound brisket this weekend. I have been able to keep a pretty consistent 250 degree temp for the ribs for 6 hours without any modifications, the pork butt had similar temps.


----------



## kwandtke (Jul 24, 2014)

Thats what I'm using.  I got mine .. it was sort of a compromise as the better half was not going to let me get a dedicated smoker.. When my old gas grill died. I was using a cheapo Brinkman .. just learning to smoke so figured I'd go this route.

 I did some mods and am continuing to fix it up.  I'm happy with it .. I must admit the gas side is nice for a quick burger , brat or steak ... I have only used the charcoal side once except as a smoker.  If I knew then  applies.  For around the same $ I could have gotten something like a WSM  but like I said .. had to get the other half on board. I did some ribs on it the other day .. first I've donw .. my family is still carrying on .. so it works.


----------



## kwandtke (Jul 24, 2014)

Lemans, I saw your response and was hooked by you having the IQ120 .. so you're saying this works and you really like it?  I was looking at that as the next thing but they (Pitmaster) never mention use on a side firebox and was a little hesitant.  I assume you are using the standard adapter?


----------



## lemans (Jul 24, 2014)

Private message sent 













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------



## crscopenhagen (Jul 24, 2014)

Lemans were did you get that stoker? I'm planing on getting a gasket kit from BBQsmokerMods,com http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/product-p/char-full.htm and im making a Charcoal Basket today.


----------



## lemans (Jul 24, 2014)

Amazon has them


----------



## ngbarone (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had one for about two years. My only problem with it was the charcoal grill lid and body aren't made to really tight tolerances so I was losing a lot of smoke. Some heat resistant gaskets tightened it up and I love it.


----------



## crscopenhagen (Jul 26, 2014)

IMG_20140726_083018058.jpg



__ crscopenhagen
__ Jul 26, 2014






My first brisket on my CG trio.


----------



## crscopenhagen (Jul 30, 2014)

What Kind of Baffle / Convection / Tuner Plates did you use? Dimensions if you can.


----------



## rata (Sep 18, 2017)

So about 5 years ago I made some baskets to replace the original heat shields (see link). 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54285/char-griller-duo/20#post_855540

Well those baskets are now rusted.













20170910_114953.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Also the drum has rusted through my neglect.













20170910_115000.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Decide to make another basket and fix the drum. Got lazy this time and made one big basket

with thicker expanded metal instead of the three. The last baskets were made from thin stuff that I

bought from Home Depot. This time I got thicker stuff from a metal supply house.

Frame.













20170910_135436.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Heat shield.













20170910_145115.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Expanded metal.













20170910_145221.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170916_101148.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Cut away all the rusted metal from drum and welded expanded metal to it.













20170917_144008.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Just need to season it, add the briquettes and done.













20170917_144112.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170917_144200.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Might make a expanded metal cooking surface now. Probably make that in three pieces.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Rata said:


> So about 5 years ago I made some baskets to replace the original heat shields (see link).
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54285/char-griller-duo/20#post_855540
> 
> Well those baskets are now rusted.
> ...



No mention of the trio model in this thread. I wonder if the trio is newer than this thread? Or triple play its called.


----------



## rata (Sep 18, 2017)

Isn't the trio just the duo with the firebox added? Sold as a package rather than having to add the firebox?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Rata said:


> Isn't the trio just the duo with the firebox added? Sold as a package rather than having to add the firebox?


Yeah.. I thought that would be cool for people that wanted to try smoking on occasion.


----------



## spiked (Sep 18, 2017)

PigCicles said:


> I stopped by Academy Sports the other day and saw the Char-Griller Duo sitting there. I was wondering if anyone has seen one of these in action? It is a gas grill on the left and charcoal on the right. It needs some mods and is set up already to accept the SFB. I read some posts I found on a search for it on other sites and they seem to like it.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pag...262-40521-5051
> 
> ...


​Paid $109.00 dollars at Wally World. With what we saved we bought the smoking box and the cover.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

spiked said:


> ​Paid $109.00 dollars at Wally World. With what we saved we bought the smoking box and the cover.



Had more fun "do it yourself".


----------



## agginativetexan (Sep 24, 2017)

IMHO the smoker part is too small. I have the Chargriller Smokin Pro with side box I have modded extensively and find it barely large enough. No point in duo if you are not going to smolke, in which case you need the side firebox. Academy had the MES 44 for $199 and I would watch for that again, or go separate gas grill and wood smoker. I have all three as the Chargriller is hard to keep temperature long enough to smoke a brisket unless you can keep it manned for 18 hours. I use the MES for that with the AMPS inside to keep smoke going. Big Costco stainless grill for grillin.

My son lives in an apartment and uses the MES 30 plus a small charcoal grill out on their balcony. Would have gas grill if he has space.

Lots of luck from a Texan living in the NW!


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2017)

83233A93-76E8-4ACF-8F86-D8C0A43F1066.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Sep 24, 2017





Here is my smoked Turkey Breast on the Duo. I have no complaints.. I would love a Lang


----------

